# Why taper the bands?



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello friends.

Could anyone please explain why would I need to taper the bands? I always thought the more rubber the faster the shot...?

Please explain.

D.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-408-tapered-flatbands-mechanism-and-effect/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21549-slingshot-science-1-tapering/

These will answer some of your questions hopefully


----------



## Comrade (Apr 29, 2013)

WOW.

Definitely game me a food for thought. Especially first link to the charts.

Thank you very much BC-Slinger


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If you are in the Category of Super Shooter Status Like Torston it would make a difference. simple Square cut Bands are fine for most of us and they Last Longer w/o the Time and Taper involved.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Speed. Speed is what you need. You need speed :headbang: .


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Do a search on the forum using the search function. This has been discussed to an incredible degree and you'll wet yourself with over-information!


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

If you taper bands, you will get an increase in speed, but the band life is shortened by quite a bit.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have run test of mildly tapered bands (like the ones that I sell) against non tapered bands and got very little difference in life. Saunders patented band profile however does give significant longer band life than tapered or straight bands. The reason for the longer band life with the Saunders bands is there profile moves the stress area away from the pouch. The reason for tapering bands is mainly to reduce the amount of weight in acceleration. It is the same reason that shooters shoot a lighter pouch. When you set up tubes to shoot as fast as bands, you lose some of the advantage that they give in band life. There is no perfect band, tube or pouch for all shooting. You have to choose what is right for you and there are several things to consider. There is band speed, band life, accuracy, comfortable shooting, shot size and type, cost and etc. -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Amen, Tex ... AMEN!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

There is one other advantage not usually mentioned. With the bands tapering smaller to the pouch, they will break at the pouch end and the broken band will snap forward and not back toward the face. My right band is always the band that breaks first and will break about 1/2" in front of the tie. It doesn't matter which stock I use, long bands, short bands or what material, that is where the break occurs. It's nice knowing I'm not getting face slapped when a band breaks.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Your band choice should relate to what you are planning to shoot. There is so much information on this forum, it should be easy to have your question answered. Then there are so many variables to consider.


----------



## Portland Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

Bob at Draco said:


> There is one other advantage not usually mentioned. With the bands tapering smaller to the pouch, they will break at the pouch end and the broken band will snap forward and not back toward the face. My right band is always the band that breaks first and will break about 1/2" in front of the tie. It doesn't matter which stock I use, long bands, short bands or what material, that is where the break occurs. It's nice knowing I'm not getting face slapped when a band breaks


It is the same with me too, come to think of it.


----------

